# Prince Charles Has Covid 2nd Time



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

"Triple Vaccinated"
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-60334842


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 11, 2022)

Anyone can catch Covid whether vaccinated or unvaccinated.  It's all in the body's response to it that makes a difference.  If he dies, feel free to re-post.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm curious about this. Is it possible to catch it a second time, or is it one of those viruses which stays in your system and keeps re-curring? Also, why do some people test positive but don't actually become ill?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm curious about this. Is it possible to catch it a second time, or is it one of those viruses which stays in your system and keeps re-curring? Also, why do some people test positive but don't actually become ill?


Good questions.  I am pretty sure I had  a mild version of Covid but tested negative.  My wife had a much worse case at the same time and tested positive, but not me with the same symptoms, just milder.  Go figure.


dseag2 said:


> Anyone can catch Covid whether vaccinated or unvaccinated. It's all in the body's response to it that makes a difference.


Good point, wonder if he had a milder case(s) due to being vaccinated.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Anyone can catch Covid whether vaccinated or unvaccinated.  It's all in the body's response to it that makes a difference.  If he dies, feel free to re-post.



Anyone can catch Covid?  You mean even royal blood doesn't protect anyone from it?  What a shock!   

Dseag2, good, concise explanation. Since it's apparently so hard for some people to understand it, I'll repeat (for the umpteenth time):  vaccination doesn't mean you won't "get" the virus. It means you are much less likely to get seriously ill from it. You can carry the virus and spread it to other people without having any symptoms. Or you might have a mild sore throat, fatigue, or other unpleasant symptoms for a few days. But you'll stay out of the hospital, and remain alive.

I suspect that all of us are carrying the germs of all kinds of illnesses all the time, but we never know about it, because we are vaccinated.

I'm sure the "misunderstandings" about this will continue.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 12, 2022)

No vaccine ever promises total immunity


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 12, 2022)

Crowds can do that to you.


----------



## win231 (Feb 14, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Anyone can catch Covid whether vaccinated or unvaccinated.  It's all in the body's response to it that makes a difference.  If he dies, feel free to re-post.


My, don't you have pleasant thoughts.......


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 14, 2022)

Thrice vaxxed and yet twice sick. I think the Canadian truckers ought to use him as their poster boy.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 14, 2022)

Add Camilla, she now has Covid, hardly comes as a surprise, without any precautions being taken it is expected.


----------

